# FS-1 Information Request



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

The FLYING SUBMARINE (FS-1) is the vehicle seen in the old TV show, Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea.

I'm working up a multipart article for Marine Modeling International magazine (my major go to publisher in Europe) chronicling my buildup, mechanization, testing, and operation of the Rick Teskey twenty-four inch wide FLYING SUBMARINE kit, operated as an exotic r/c submarine model.

A photo-essay of the r/c FS-1 model is at: http://culttvman.com/david_merriman_s_flying_sub.html


As I began outlining the article it became apparent that I poses a very limited knowledge of how many manufacturers produced kits of this vehicle over the years (and to what scales, mediums, and degrees of accuracy). Information that would have great utility to the readers of my article.

However, such information I believe is at the fingertips of the kit assembling and kit collecting types who populate this board. I'm soliciting your assistance.

What manufacturers produced kits of the FS-1, and to what scale and medium?

Either post your wisdom here or send your information to, [email protected]. 

Thank you.

David D Merriman lll


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

well... if anyone can help Dave with his quest for information, please do so. 

If you only want to add some retort to his ego, please refrain and save me the trouble of locking down the thread. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

But he asked so nicely! :lol:

To the best of my knowledge:

_*1) *_Aurora produced the first FS-1 kit in the late 60s. I think it was 1/64 scale, roughly. The molds were taken up by Monogram when they bought Aurora. I'm not sure if they reissued it thereafter, but they produced a run for Tsukuda who sold in in Japan. A few years after that, monogram did indeed reissue it to the US market (after I blew $36 each on 2 imports!!  ). It is being reissued again this year under the Revell/Monogram. Here's my, um, _assembled _kit:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/flyingsub.html


_*2)*_ Lunar Models issued a vacuform kit a looong time ago, that they still sell.
See it here. 
They're touting a new interior for it on their front page:
http://www.lunarmodelsonline.com/

I think it's also the one sold by MiM:
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/ships/flyingsubdeluxe.html

Since it's a vac, it's too complicated for me to assemble, so I don't have one .

That's all I'm sure of that's out there. Anybody else?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Fantastic Plastic  has a good write-up (as well as box art pics) on the Aurora/Monogram/Tsukuda kit. It looks accurate to my eye.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Lunar models does indeed still make a vacu kit of the seaview (as well as the rest of their line), and they have a resin interior kit as well. The model club I'm in meets at Lunar monthy (Randy the new owner is a really nice guy). 

Randy's friend, the other Randy , runs a company that produces other models, and relative to the FS, produces a lighting kit for it.


Link to Lunar with shot of interior kit:

http://www.lunarmodelsonline.com


Link to VoodooFX for lighting kit:

http://voodoofx.com/index.html

http://voodoofx.com/fiberfx.htm (FS fusion wall lighting kit)


Also, technically speaking, Lunar makes about a 3" model of the FS. It's the one that goes in their large Seaview (I think it may be sold seperately as well) and consists of 3 parts, the resin body and the upper and lower hatch insert. I know other companies that have produce the Seaview in various scales and materials have also included the FS, but I don't have the details.

Link to a buildup of the 3" resin FS by Fernando in our club:

http://voodoofx.com/images/36s.jpg


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

Most posts so far have been useful. Thank you. Keep 'em coming, please.

David D Merriman lll


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The was a little English-made white-metal FS made by Comet as part of their Mini-metal series made in the eighties(I think), it's been recast in resin as many small garage kit versions of the FS. I have one of these somewhere in one of my boxes, I could probably dig it out if you needed a picture. I don't know what year it was made, but I bought it about ten years ago and I think it was old by then by the looks of the packaging....

I built the Doyasho(sp?) "Seaview" with the lights and sound-chip about the same time, it came with a bigger (but still small) FS that was apparently sculpted from a picture that was upside down, the nose and windows slant the wrong way. I could take a picture of it for you as well if it would help your piece. Again, I don't know the exact year the Doyosho was made either, the box is long gone.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't know if you want to count it, but there are two resin Seaview kits available currently, by Monsters in Motion (24") and Comet Miniatures (23"), each with a tiny little FS-1 included. The MiM kit's has an attempted interior, despite being only 1.75" across. I once did a kit review that Steve posted, with photos. He may still have it on his site.

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/ships/newseaview1.html









http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/comet/default.htm (scroll down)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Dave,

I have one of the Lunar kits. I posted some info and photos for you on the PL site thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=83880


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

Deboer Hulls made a (optional) FS-1 kit for their 57" Seaview kit.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

If you want to count FS-1's that come with kits there is also the conversion kits. Both Skyhook Models and Rebellion Creations produce modification kits for the Aurora/Polar Lights Seaview kits. These kits covert the aforementioned Seaview into the tv version. Both kits include a tiny Flying Sub. Don't have one handy at the moment but I believe the FS-1's in these kits is about the size of a nickel.


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

A little bigger than a nickel: 1 1/8" x 1 1/8"


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Orne said:


> A little bigger than a nickel: 1 1/8" x 1 1/8"


I stand corrected. I haven't looked at them for a while and was guess-timating. Thanks for the measurements Orne. 
:wave:


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

to my knowledge.

aurora ( 1968-75)
monogram ( 1979 , 1995 )
Tuskuda ( mid 90's)

General Products ( 1988 ) 3" mini vac FS-1
http://uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/12398_62585_2.jpg


lunar models ( 1989-91 ) mini flying sub with 24" vac seaview
(pic is posted at bottom ) 

Lunar models ( 1991 ) 3" resin mini with 32" vac seaview
http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Mercha...tore_Code=L&Product_Code=SF060&Category_Code=


Lunar models 14" flying sub.
http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=L&Product_Code=SF031


Oz-shop ( 1989-90 ) mini resin fs-1 with resin 24" seaview
http://uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/12398_62585_22.jpg


comet miniatures ( early 90's) lead miniature Fs-1 http://uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/12398_62585_10.jpg

debeur flying sub ( late 90's )
http://www.deboerhulls.com/images/wpe32121.gif

there are a few various japanese versions that came with seaview models that were not very accurate at all.

skyhook models. mini flying sub for aurora conversion.
http://www.skyhookmodels.com/seaview.htm

thats all I can think of.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Just FYI--I'm relatively certain that the vacuform Flying Sub offered at Monsters in Motion is just the Lunar kit--MIM has offered various Lunar kits at their site for some time now.

...and I'm still waiting for an ACCURATE Flying Sub kit--none of the aforementioned FS kits really duplicate the contours of the miniatures very well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

jbond said:


> Just FYI--I'm relatively certain that the vacuform Flying Sub offered at Monsters in Motion is just the Lunar kit--MIM has offered various Lunar kits at their site for some time now.


 I agree.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

This is only marginally related but I was just looking around in the "coming soon" section at Mega Hobby's sight and found the Aurora flying sub under Revell/Monogram. No other information there and nothing about it on the Revell/Monogram sight yet either.

Sorry Dave, didn't want to start a new thread and I couldn't think of anywhere else to post this.

Fiver


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't worry, Fiver, I think most of us know about it. It was announced a few weeks ago.

(Plus I still have one or two each from the 1980s Tsukuda and 1990s Monogram releases in my stockpile  )


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

John P said:


> Don't worry, Fiver, I think most of us know about it. It was announced a few weeks ago.
> 
> (Plus I still have one or two each from the 1980s Tsukuda and 1990s Monogram releases in my stockpile  )


Guys,

All very useful information, thanks.

An aside that some may find interesting: I'm the guy Tsukuda hired to build their trade-show display piece. I was instructed to 'modify' the kit they sent me to 'make it more attractive.' Which I did, that buildup chronicled in an issue of Scale Modeling Magazine.

David Merriman lll


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What did you do to the kit to make it "more attractive?"

Personally I've never had any complaints about that kit. Accuracy issues aside, I don't think it looks bad at all. Except for Admiral Nelson flipping us the bird from the pilot's seat of course.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

John P said:


> What did you do to the kit to make it "more attractive?"
> 
> Personally I've never had any complaints about that kit. Accuracy issues aside, I don't think it looks bad at all. Except for Admiral Nelson flipping us the bird from the pilot's seat of course.


John,

That kit is flawed.

I scratch-built a new bow and stern vertical bulkhead from sheet styrene; vacuformed and set into place access hatch wells into the upper and lower hemispherical hull sections (surrounded by the gussets of the hull 'annular intakes'); re-contoured the stern/wing interface points with CA and baking soda; vacuformed more accurate exhaust nozzles at the stern; built up proper searchlight battle-bars from soldered brass wire; turned clear acrylic rod to represent the searchlight lenses; made replacement 'intake grills' for the bow from styrene sheet; made master/tool/castings of more accurate access hatch for upper and lower hull hatch wells; built three proper hatch/door hand-wheels from soldered brass wire; scribed in a circle to denote the hangar matting seal top and bottom of the hull, around the annular intakes; and built up a display from Bondo, styrene, and a turned Walnut base to represent the FS-1 broaching out of the water and taking flight behind two plumes of exhaust smoke and flame (textured and painted cotton).

The FS-1 was painted with DuPont automotive acrylic lacquers. The clear coat was then rubbed down with polish to achieve a very glossy finish.

I was compelled to retain the bogus upper and lower strakes/wing-fences. To have corrected the display by their removal would have made too broad a departure from the basic kit ... had to live with that flaw at the direction of the customer.

I chronicled that buildup in an issue of Scale Modeler magazine. Published when many of you were bugging Mom and Dad for your first two-wheeler bike.


David Merriman lll


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

I saw it.
thats how it should have looked when it was rereleased.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I know it's flawed, I just never cared that much since I was just a wee pup when it came out and I was happy just to have it. Now it's nostalgic enough that I _still _don't care :lol:

Doesn't seem right for Tsukuda to represent the kit at a show with something that much better than what the customer will end up getting. Ain't that false advertising?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Merriman a kitbuilder? I guess money talks!

Sorry Dave! Could not resist!
Cult


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

LOL!
Too bad a new, more accurate FS-1 wasn't made from Dave's improvements!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

You should see his lovely 24" FS!


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

John P said:


> Oh,
> ... Ain't that false advertising?


John,

Yet another sleepless night of guilt and bone-crunching shame.

David,


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If it was only one night, then, it was worth it :lol:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

david merriman said:


> Guys,
> 
> All very useful information, thanks.
> 
> ...


I've got that issue, its a great article. I learned quite a bit from it back when I was a young model builder. It inspired me to experiment with RTV and Bondo for the first time. Loved that sculpted Bondo base.


Charlie


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> But he asked so nicely! :lol:
> 
> To the best of my knowledge:
> 
> ...


You _*lowly assembler*_ you!!! :lol:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Mr. Merriman:
Way OT but: any chance of seeing any of those orthos pulled by your friend off of the 16'? I'd love to compare them to the drawings I've been posting on another thread.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

You might want to PM him starseeker, I found this thread when I was searching for other Seaview info and couldn't resist getting to rib John and David at the same time. It's a bit dated thread but I'm pretty sure he's still a member.


----------



## Quantum (Mar 17, 2006)

This is an interesting thread. Maybe someone can enlighten me....?

Although the thread author obviously has some talent, he seems to be an arrogant, pompous boor. And yet people here are eager to do the research for him that I assume he thinks is beneath him. But this is the killer:

"Most posts so far have been useful (from those with a secure sense of self-worth)."

I would submit that just the opposite is true, and that he preys upon that. One would think that the correct response would be "p!ss off" instead of "yes sir - may I have another?!". So what am I missing?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

A sense of humor?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Quantum said:


> Although the thread author obviously has some talent, he seems to be an arrogant, pompous boor.


That's Dave's shtick. He delights in stirring up the pot, but it's (mostly) an act. I respect the guy `cause he's smart, funny, passionate about what he does, and extremely generous with his time and knowledge. 

Merriman's the John Houseman of the sci-fi model making community; sometimes cranky, occasionally arrogant, often amusing, usually right, and constantly informative. Some folks can't get past the abrasive facade, but those who can will actually learn something. 

Dave loves to play the crusty old coot, but there's nothing bogus about his craftsmanship. When it comes to building models he's the real deal.


----------



## ken072359 (Aug 1, 2003)

david merriman said:


> I poses a very limited knowledge of


Spelling? :wave:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Quantum said:


> "Most posts so far have been useful (from those with a secure sense of self-worth)."


As Carson wrote (basically) this sentence is the key. The modellers with a secure sense of self-worth will post with help because they've gotten the joke over the years. They know that they do not possess (!) as much skill as Merriman and they don't mind! They don't have their self-worth wrapped up in a label. Maybe they're too busy to acquire his skill. Maybe it's not their full-time job. Maybe it's just not that important to them. And they're fine with it.

Hey, I can barely make "kit-assembler". I nibble away at a kit when I have the time. And I'm fine with it.

Also, maybe Merriman doesn't have his own self-worth wrapped up in the "model-builder" label, but just uses it to prick a few inflated balloons that he's met over the years. Haven't we all met a few of those in clubs or at shows? 

And Merriman is doing research, by the way. He's asking those who travel in different circles for information that has been built up through experience which he doesn't have.

This thread may have run its course.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

*Aurora Blueprint of FlyingSub*

I supose for Dave's research needs, he can have the following picture. It is a scan of the Blueprint drawn up by Aurora in the development of the Flying Sub model kit. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/500/FlyingSub.jpg


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Carson Dyle said:


> Dave loves to play the crusty old coot, but there's nothing bogus about his craftsmanship. When it comes to building models he's the real deal.


 No truer statement's been made.

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave has a wealth of information amassed about the flying sub, and he's pretty generous about sharing and helping with tips about the FS as long as you're actually working on one.

I found a book at a garage sale awhile back called _From Sketch to Screen_ that had some shots of the FS miniature I had never seen before, i can scan them if anybody is interested.


----------

